# We are off to France tuseday ( Plymouth to Roscoff)



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

Just to say we are heading off tomorrow and aim to go down to near Biarritz ( St. Jean de Luz) using aires enroute. Will stay at Camping Larrouleta which is a bit like Crewe junction for travellers going & coming from Spain & Portugal.

We have only been members of the MHF for less than a month ( and in 7 years of owning a home computer it is the only thing which has made me switch it on for more than 15 mins per day). Will miss the daily readings as will be restricted to i.i.c.c. thats intermittent internet cafe contact 

It would be good to know if there are any other members likely to be going down the S>W side of France even better if we had some recognition badges ( like the old A>A./ R.A.C ( maybe you have and we have missed the information?
Our Reg is BAZ 4340 (Hymer 544) with black Taylor Made cycle cover ( very good by the way), protruding 12.5% of van length with N>B reflective board can' bring myself to cut off the additional 2.5 % of the cycle rack.
Just to say cheerio for a while and thanks for originators ( who was it anyway) for putting together such a slick site peopled by a wealth of knowledge.

Barry & Delphine ( Del girl)


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Barry and Del,

Have a great trip and enjoy France.

There are lots of lovely Aires on the way down and some beautiful countryside. I shall be going down that way later, end Oct, on my way to Portugal and always enjoy the trip down.

BillD


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hello Barry, Del Girl,

We are leaving on 10th Sep and heading that way and then onto Spain and Portugal. We usually go from Plymouth but as we had such a good price on the Shuttle we are going on that this time.
We have an Auto-Trail Cheyenne 660, it also has a bike rack with red and white board. On the nearside is a large map of Europe but not all filled in as we have yet to go to the eastern European Countries. We also have MHF stickers on the windscreen and rear window.
Mortagne-sur-Gironde is a good aires, it is below the village at the port and has electric hook up, €5.50 a night.
Cap Breton, MImizan also ok, Blay has a large car park below the old citadel and alot of MH overnight there.

Hopefully we will meet you enroute somewhere, have a good and safe trip.

Have alook at some of the aires in the photo gallery I will try a link:

<<<<<<Click Here>>>>>>>

<<<<< Click Here>>>>>


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

We are off on the 14th Dover / Dunkerque and heading down to Portugal so it looks like there will be a few Autotrails down there this Autumn as we have an Apache 700. We went down last September and thoroughly enjoyed the sunshine so thought we would have another bite at it. 
On the way down through France we always use aires and will spend a day at Biaritz before crossing Spain . In Portugal it will be a mixture of wild camping and sites. There are plenty of good wild camping spots all over Portugal and it seems pretty relaxed about it in most places, in fact on one occasion I asked a policeman directions to a site and his reply was a wave of the arm at the surrounding beaches and he said "is that what you realy want".
If you see us give a wave or join us for a glass of wine.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Will keep a look out for you as well Funnmunny, never been to Biarritz so looking forward to it.

If anyone sees us before we see them, come and say hello over a glass of wine or beer.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I shall be catching the ferry on Thursday and, weather permitting, shall spend some time in Normandy and Brittany before moving down the West coast and on in ot Spain for a couple of months.

Zulurita - thanks for posting the Aire recommendations. I shall use the one at Mortagne sur Gironde. Incidentally access was denied into the link you posted.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hello gelathae
Wonder why you were denied acces, guess I must have done it wrong  

Anyway look for Regions 4, 7 and 8

Damgan is also good, forget region now but its Brittany have a look at album photos either via link under my signature, that should work or via photo gallery.

PM me if need futher info.

PS: I see I am denied access too, must have needed to add something else to the link 

PPS: Done links again, shows thumb pics at least now


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks zulurita. We were intending to visit Quiberon so will also give Damgan a try which is not too far away.

Fantastic pictures of yours. I see that you were in Benicassim (Camping Azahar ???) last New Year. We stopped there for a week at the end of October on our way home from further south. One or two of those faces in your picture look vaguely familiar. We may stop off there again on this trip as Benicassim is an excellent place for the beach and cycling etc.

Thanks again


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Bill, Rita, Funnymunny, Try and keep in touch whilst travelling using internet cafes, libraries, college computers (they are always helpful in France) and maybe we might meet some of you. Rita tell us about your dogs, will they be travelling? 

Look forward to meeting some of you sometime. 

Been busy packing sorry for late reply, talk again in a few days

Bar & Del


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Bar & Del,
You will probably be on the ferry now  lucky you but it will be us soon  We have only one dog now, used to have three. "Jabulile" is a bitch Springer Spaniel and she just loves travelling with us, first in the MH  Her name is Zulu because my friend and I both worked with the Zulu people when we lived in South Africa for a few years. Her name means Happiness. 

gelathae, we loved Benicassim, our dog loved it too, even though dogs were banned  but the Spanish let their dogs on the beach so we did but always picked up after her but they didn't!

We went to Quiberon, lovely place, the aires was full when we went and so had to use a campsite. Both places lovely for cycling.

Well hope we meet everyone during our travels.........the beer will be cooling and the wine be just right I hope 

Safe Travelling


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Afternoon All !!

We will be travelling to the Costa Blanca via Dover - Calais on 13th Sept.
I'll have to make up a list of Reg. Nos. and keep an eye out for anyone.

It's our first trip into Europe (Me Beryl, and Dylan Dawg). so we will be ultra careful at first!

If we don't see anyone, have a good time and take care


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Rob,

Enjoy your first trip abroad, so many NEW and EXCITING places to see, travel through etc. Have FUN.

Just on the off chance you don't know:

French shops often close at 12 midday/or 12.30 and open again 2/2.30/or even3pm.
Some big hyper markets e.g.SUPER U or LE CLERC will be open 8-8
those that close midday will also close the petrol station as well. Those pumps that say 24/7 are for those that have cards BUT our cards even the chip and PIN do not work in them at present.
Some supermarkets are open Sun morning.


----------

